# 94 Maxima stereo problem



## RogerB (Feb 7, 2008)

I am a new nissan owner. I just bought a 1994 Maxima with 68000 miles. There are a few problems but I hope ya'll (yes I am from Texas) can help me. The Bose stereo does not work. If you turn the volume up all the way you can hear a very faint sound out of one of the speakers. I replaced the stereo with a JVC and now I cannot hear a thing. I am 99% sure I hooked the wiring up correctly after purchasing the harness and the antenna adapter. Any suggestions

RogerB


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you probably have bad amps.
the factory bose system had each speaker amplified seperately.
the best option is to put in new speakers and bypass the amps entirely.
the original speakers don't get along well with most aftermarket radios.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry to thread-jack, but I also have a bose stereo problem. My sister's '92 will just make a loud (very loud) hum from the speakers when the stereo is on. It plays no music.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

i r teh noobz said:


> Sorry to thread-jack, but I also have a bose stereo problem. My sister's '92 will just make a loud (very loud) hum from the speakers when the stereo is on. It plays no music.



Again, Bad amps..

I suggest replacing the whole shabang with aftermarket equipment.These old systems are simply not worth trying to save.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll let her know. Thanks.

Will a harness adapter work if I replace the speakers, or do I need to cut the existing harness?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

i r teh noobz said:


> I'll let her know. Thanks.
> 
> Will a harness adapter work if I replace the speakers, or do I need to cut the existing harness?


You can cut the amp/speaker plugs off, then use the two smaller wires of the for your aftermarket speakers, i cant remember which ones are the positive/negative, it's been a while since i done it.:loser:
Or you can just run new wire for the front/rear speakers, which ever is easier for you.



I recommend using the scosche wiring harness adapter for any aftermarket head unit. These are usually available at walmart.

WIRE HARNESS LINK, CLICK HERE


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I reused my harness from car to amp to make hooking up the speakers a click and done dealio. made it much easier to install.
I always prefer harnesses to connecting wires directly.


----------

